# Do White Spot treatments harm shrimp?



## Sir Chauncy (Aug 22, 2010)

Evening all,

I have a bit of a quandry - I've recently had some less than rummy rummy nosed tetras come into my care, they really aren't in the best of health and I've noticed that two of them have Ich. The tell tale little white spots are a dead give away. Now I have all the tips on treatment - dose twice a few days apart, do water changes to gradually reduce the concentrations and raise the temperature to speed up the life cycle of the parasite and give the medication more time to kill it... but here's the thing. Every medication I can find seems to have copper coming out the wazoo. That's essentially commiting shrimpicide and I'd really rather not. I had a traumatic episode with shrimp before and have only just come round to keeping them again. 

Is there a way that I can treat this without the shrimp dying?

Fishing the two infected fish out in a heavily planted tank in a shoal of 17 is essentially impossible, as not only do I not have the 14 years needed to catch them but I also don't have another tank 

I've heard that garlic is effective but every day I delay this is only going to get worse.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would not trust garlic. And yes shrimp and a quite a few plants actually don't like the excess copper. Planted tanks are not good for treating disease. I would either try to remove the two fish or move all the fish and treat in a different tank... 

Perhaps its time to get a quarantine/hospital tank, save you the headache of having to deal with something like this again. Especially if you are buying from LFS and stuff...


----------



## Sir Chauncy (Aug 22, 2010)

I think the word I'm looking for here is "Bugger".

I honestly wished there was another way. Perhaps if I say down with each of the parasites in a forum and asked them what it is that they wanted? I could go to the UN if they needed a neutral spot...


----------

